# Trial Lake Lunkers.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I took 3 of the kids up for a quick overnighter to the Uinta's for some fishing and exploring in the Jeep. We had a great time and caught some "lunkers".

This was the first "tent camping" trip for Holden and Peyton. They were excited.









Representin' the UWN.









Even after dropping 20 pounds in the last month, I was still too much for this chair.  









Campfire.









Not to be outdone by his Father, Holden had chair issues too.









We had a couple of visitors to our camp early the next morning.


















Can we just go fishing already????









Holden was all business...









.......until he caught his first fish and I made him hold it. He wasn't to happy about holding it. This fish had to be at least 4 pounds.









Pretty soon Camryn landed a fish. We didn't have the scales handy, but this one was pushing 5 pounds easy.









Their "old man". 









I always wanted to stop and take a picture of this sign.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neato, a trip to remember forever.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey nice report. Nice fish and cool pictures of those moose! Love the Cherokee too btw.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a good time thanks for the report.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha you broke that Chair! :lol: Oh ****, I've done that too!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You're living the good life 12 Volt !!! -()/- -()/- 

Good job on those 4 and 5 pounders !!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You're a lucky guy to have such an enthusiastic fishing troop. You get a "Good Daddy" gold star.

Glad you could have some visitors at camp too. Cool!


----------



## Madman54 (May 16, 2009)

is it still an amazingly rough ride to get up there? last time i was up there I was about 11-12 years old, and I remember getting beat half to death just on the ride up there, driving through streams and things liek that. I definatly remember dad having to go to 4-low at least once.

Just wondering. 

Nice Jeep btw! last time i was up there we were in a blue jeep a lot liek that one.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

nice pics thanks for sharing


----------

